

Awesome Cocoa REST Client for OS X - stulogy
http://stugreen.com/blog/2011/10/cocoa-rest-client-for-os-x

======
ullrich
Seems like it doesn't support neither OAuth or OAuth2 :(

~~~
stulogy
Oh I thought it did support OAuth. That's a shame.

